# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  إغلاق خدمة التخزين السحابي Hotfile نهائياً

## mohamed73

أغلقت خدمة التخزين السحابي و مشاركة الملفات الشهيرة Hotfile موقعها  نهائياً وذلك بعد ساعات من دفعها تسوية قضائية بقيمة 80 مليون دولار لقاء  إنتهاك حقوق الملكية الفكرية.
 وهذا القرار سبب صدمة كبيرة لملايين المستخدمين الذين رفعوا ملايين  الملفات على الخدمة حيث لم يقدم لهم مهلة أو تحذير سابق و الآن لايمكنك حتى  تحميل الملفات المرفوعة مسبقاً أو رفع ملفات جديدة.
 وعرض الموقع رسالة على الصفحة الرئيسية يقول فيها نتيجة لقرار المحكمة  الفيدرالية التي أقرت بأن موقع hotfile.com ينتهك قانون حقوق الملكية  الفكرية، فإن الموقع سيتم إغلاقه نهائياً، و أضاف الموقع في رسالته الموجهة  لمحبي الأفلام والمسلسلات المقرصنة داعياً إياهم البحث في طرق أخرى أصبحت  متاحة للوصول إلى محتوى ذي جودة عالية، وربما هنا يقصد مواقع التورنت.
 يذكرنا هذا الإغلاق بما حدث مع موقع megaupload الشهير لكنه لم يستلم  وعاد بحلة جديدة مع موقع mega و مزايا قوية ومساحة مجانية حتى 50 غيغابايت،  يبدو أن موقع hotfile سيتركون الساحة نهائياً.    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## salihmob

فعلا صدمة كبيرة وخيبة من الموقع الشهير  
مشكور علي الخبر

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

منز فترة والموقع سيئ الخدمات
 سرعات بطيئة
روابط تالفة
كنت اتوقع هذا من فترة لذا لم اتفاجأ
وشكرا اخى محمد على الخبر والنشر

----------


## امير الصمت

شكرا لك اخى محمد على الخبر
صرحة صدمة كانت قوية بالنسية للمستخدمي هدا الموقع

----------


## king of royal

شكرا لك اخى محمد على الخبر

----------


## bouhelal

شكرا لك اخى محمد على الخبر

----------


## salinas

شكرا لك اخى محمد على الخبر

----------


## th3j0cker

للأسف الكثير من الروابط ضاعة

----------


## lsanlmakhfi

موقع اصلا مبناه ضعيف لايعطيك الا تحميل واحد او اثنان في نفس اليوم المشكل الذي وقع هو ان اكثر الناس لهم برامج كثيرة عليه ولن يسترجعوها ابدا خبر غير جيد احسن موقع لرفع البرامج في نظري هو mediafire مجانا وبدن تجسيل فيه تقوم بتحميل عليه وسريع

----------


## abdjamel

بارك الله فيك اخى

----------


## ashraf muobrek

الله يوافق

----------


## EZEL

للأسف الشديد مركز تحميل شهير مثل هذا الموقع أن يغلق نهائيا صراحة أنا تفاجأت بالرسالة عندما كنت أريد تحميل رووم للسامسونغ ..كان الموقع المفضل لدي لتحميل الملفات

----------

